# Hard to believe these guys were ever popular...



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

http://youtu.be/w-0CS-T1HUQ


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 24, 2013)

I know, right? Absolutely NO talent and a bunch of beach bums. I don't get it. :lol: JK! Who doesn't like The Beach Boys?????

LOL, I just watched the video.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 24, 2013)

Without Brian Wilson's falsetto, we may not have that of Justin Timberlake. And I can live without that.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 24, 2013)

Much better than the original. Taking retards to the zoo?


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 24, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Who doesn't like The Beach Boys???


There's 2. :lol:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 24, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Much better than the original. Taking retards to the zoo?


That's not nice.


----------



## jamurfjr (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry for my insensitivity. It was a reference to a song by the Dead Milkmen which sounds very similar.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Why does that sound better than I remember???

With out the Beach Boys we would never have witnessed the best Pop band ever to walk the earth!

http://youtu.be/JmH9ahaTt7k

:lol:


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

I never heard of this band before today but this song is really pretty. The girl has a beautiful voice.

http://youtu.be/ermWjIId2ZU


----------



## sally (Mar 24, 2013)

I like that beach boys version better than anything they ever really did lol.... sooo funny


----------



## sally (Mar 24, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Sorry for my insensitivity. It was a reference to a song by the Dead Milkmen which sounds very similar.


I actually like that not politically correct song.... lol


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 24, 2013)

A little off topic, but who would agree that Bill Murray's character in Caddyshack was based upon Brian Wilson? Think about it.


----------



## Danny. (Mar 24, 2013)

Precarious, you have me rollin'!


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Precarious, you have me rollin'!


This is my new favorite. Hope you like...


----------



## ScienceGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Why does that sound better than I remember???
> 
> With out the Beach Boys we would never have witnessed the best Pop band ever to walk the earth!
> 
> ...


Oh dear.... My mom wanted me to see some of the shows that were on while she was a kid, some she never watched. We found a channel on our tv that has old shows on it. I like "Gidget", the police shows, and the mystery show... I forget what the mystery thing is, but it has a sillouette of someone famous at the end.

I couldn't even finish "The Monkeys." I was so bored!!!! Haha


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> I couldn't even finish "The Monkeys." I was so bored!!!! Haha


Ah yes, the band that Jimi Hendrix once opened for.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Oh dear.... My mom wanted me to see some of the shows that were on while she was a kid, some she never watched. We found a channel on our tv that has old shows on it. I like "Gidget", the police shows, and the mystery show... I forget what the mystery thing is, but it has a sillouette of someone famous at the end.
> 
> I couldn't even finish "The Monkeys." I was so bored!!!! Haha


Yeah most of the older shows are much slower paced than todays stuff but it's still fun to laugh at their cloths and hair. :lol: 

I'm no spring chicken but I'm not old enough to have seen the Monkees first hand either except for all the reruns they had for the next 10-20 years, Lol. :wheelchair:


----------



## Digger (Mar 24, 2013)

HA ! So THAT's how the Bleach Boys sounded before the studio re-record. Funny. However, if the people who made this vid try the same with any Beatles - I'll find em and burn their their cameras and recording equipment. In their living room.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

Digger said:


> HA ! So THAT's how the Bleach Boys sounded before the studio re-record. Funny. However, if the people who made this vid try the same with any Beatles - I'll find em and burn their their cameras and recording equipment. In their living room.


So true. You just can't mess with classics like this...


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

Digger said:


> HA ! So THAT's how the Bleach Boys sounded before the studio re-record. Funny. However, if the people who made this vid try the same with any Beatles - I'll find em and burn their their cameras and recording equipment. In their living room.


Oops! Sorry, that was an accident. I meant this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5kqe3ku2c8


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Ha-ha! At least the one you sent me from Alice in Chains still had a snazzy beat... John L is rolling in his grave. inch:


----------



## Digger (Mar 24, 2013)

Sacrilege, Henry! Although you didn't create these blasphemous vids, you dare to distribute this unnaturalness. May your soul be eternally bombarded by the "song" " Revolution Number 9" off the White Album.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful, peaceful words to live by!

http://youtu.be/ElLj1_n1Er0

Just makes me feel good...


----------



## Precarious (Mar 24, 2013)

Digger said:


> Sacrilege, Henry! Although you didn't create these blasphemous vids, you dare to distribute this unnaturalness. May your soul be eternally bombarded by the "song" " Revolution Number 9" off the White Album.


Go ahead. Shoot the messenger.

I like 9 anyway...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 25, 2013)

Holy crackheads Batman I remember that one from a little kid, you can really dig up some media when you put your mind to it, now get back on your meds my friend.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 25, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Beautiful, peaceful words to live by!
> 
> Just makes me feel good...


Is nothing sacred?

NOPE!


----------



## Digger (Mar 25, 2013)

Once Yoko poisoned John, he was a gonner. "Imagine" is ripe for parody. This ain't half bad.


----------

